# Best Hunt...EVER



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

We found a field holding 10,000 - 20,000 mallards. I don't know how to count ducks, but flocks of 200 - 500 ducks flew into the field steady for 2 1/2 hours on Sunday night of NR opener.

I found this field earlier that day out scouting after watcing 50 ducks land behind a row of trees. When I drove around on the section road I couldn't believe what I saw. The field must have been a half section of wheat stubble with 4 pot holes scattered throughout the field. I have been waterfowl hunting for 20 years and 10 of those years in ND. I have never seen so many ducks in one field.

One problem....the field is posted by someone in Bismarck with no phone number.....I could feel my heart sink.

I see a wheat stubble field ahead of me on the right. I go up there and it is not posted. Now, I have field hunted mallards for many years, but have never come across so many ducks in one place, let alone tried hunting a half mile from the X.

I went back to the shack and told the fellas. 2 guys decided to come with me for Sunday night's hunt and the other 3 guys thought I was nuts.

We set up out 4 doz. bigfoots, 2 doz Avery Mallards, 3 robo's, and 3 field blinds about 4:00 in the afternoon. By 4:45 we were set up and in the blinds. If you recall, it was hot out.

At 5:00 the flight began by the hundreds. I am not exaggerating when I say there was a steady flight of birds from 5 - dark. There was never a time in the south sky you didn't see a steady stream of birds. Needless to say they all piled into that field, but as they would jump up and fly around, a flock of 10, then 50, then 20, then 100, then 6, then 50, would fly the half mile gap to our decoys and dive in. We had out limit of greenheads in about an hour. We picked up our decoys and just sat and watched the flight until sundown

We did the same thing the next morning with 5 guys this time. We had our limit in less than an hour.

I had to leave after Monday morning's hunt, but two guys stayed out and shot another limit on Monday Night.

The amazing thing about this situation is that we never even bothered the field they were feeding in. They would just swing over in small bunches and we were able to hunt the field 3 hunts in a row.

Talk about not busting the roost...or the field :beer:


----------



## Mac (Jul 9, 2006)

Congrats on a once in a lifetiime experience!!! Bet you'll get lots of PM's now! 

Headed out there on Thursday and can only hope to have one day like you experienced.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

:sniper:


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Can someone show me how to put pics on this thread or can I email someone the pics and you can put them out there for me?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

You can email me the pics at [email protected] and I'll put them up. You can also visit the photo album tutorialf or guidance.

Take care...

Mike


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

jbaincfl said:


> Can someone show me how to put pics on this thread or can I email someone the pics and you can put them out there for me?


Go to the Questions/Glitches forum at the bottom of Nodak... I've outlined it several times there

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

so how many total did you end up getting all together??


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

15 the first hunt, 25 the 2nd hunt, and 10 the last hunt. Those were limits on all 3 of the hunts. There were 7 of us in our groups and a few different guys hunted each time as people were coming and going.

All were drake mallards except for 3 pintails, 1 widgeon, 1 gadwall, and 4 hen mallards.

The gadwall and widgeon just kept dive bombing the spread, and since I hadn't shot any of those species that week I figured I would take them...


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Here's his pic...

[siteimg]5272[/siteimg]


----------



## N2Duks (Aug 27, 2006)

I love field hunting! The best days I've ever had chasing fowl were in fields, some flooded lightly, some dry, but if you can find em feeding and get set up...watchout...I love shooting ducks over dekes! congrats on a couple awesome hunts!


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Now that is a sweet pic!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Are you trying to advertise a guiding operation on here? If so, you should expect your stuff to get removed.


----------



## Ithaca1 (Nov 24, 2003)

I smell a guide doing some free advertising. Someone needs to delete his post.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

He is a guide. I just googled the name on his picture. Someone please remove his last few posts.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Gone


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

One has to love that pic for many reasons. A couple is all generations are pictured, lots of grey--vs the brown of hens. :beer:


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

For the record, I was not calling my pic "a sweet pic." I was referring to the one that was removed because it ended up being a guide advertisement.


----------



## stearns24 (Oct 17, 2006)

That was not a guide advertisement!! Nice, apparently some unsecure people around here. Can I post the picture back on here without words "dakota hunting farms" on it??

Here is the deal, I hunt with that farm because we are buddies, because I enjoy hunting with them, I do NOT pay to hunt with them, nor do I come on a free forum looking for business!! I was merely posting some pictures for people to look at!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Now for the rest of the story.....Yes you did post a thread that listed a G/O business with the web site address.As I said in that thread.....this is blatantly against the rules here.I locked it....but it has mysteriously disappeared and is no longer here.You want to post just pictures....that's fine....but that is not all that you did....After all rules are rules.....the same for everyone.

In one of your posts that I deleted,you also said you guided....


----------



## stearns24 (Oct 17, 2006)

I replied to you in another posting, saying I was in the wrong, but would have rather edited out the name/address than reposting all the pictures. Also if I guide that is one thing, if I get paid to guide that is another. I hunt for fun! :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

stearns24 said:


> That was not a guide advertisement!! Nice, apparently some unsecure people around here. Can I post the picture back on here without words "dakota hunting farms" on it??
> 
> Here is the deal, I hunt with that farm because we are buddies, because I enjoy hunting with them, I do NOT pay to hunt with them, nor do I come on a free forum looking for business!! I was merely posting some pictures for people to look at!!


I guess I need to reshow this post.......it was a guide advertisement that I locked and you deleted.I am not insecure....just making sure everyone follows the rules,which you clearly did not.You were not merely posting pictures when you start a new thread with a G/O named and the web address posted.

The Mods here will continue to delete and lock up threads that promote a business when they are not a paying advertiser.

Let it go.....post all the pictures you want and tell us all your stories.But do not post anything promoting a G/O operation.


----------

